# GET SHORTY REPORT 5-16 to 5-18



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW what a great weekend of weather, tough fishing and time with best friends. 

Left Sportsmans at 9:30 pm Friday night after a scare that wouldn't allow the generator to run. She would crank and cut right off. After a ton of trouble shooting and phone calls : low and behold while I was looking for the problem l noticed a switch on one distribution panel below deck switched off when somebody was working below . When I flipped it our running lights came on , so I try the generator and bingo we are set . 

Everyone is stoked to head out : crew was my boys Jamie and John from Panama City , My boat partners Reggie and Chris and Cass . We set sail for the first spot and arrive at day light to busting yellowfin and blackfin and a few boats. The fish were just not hitting anything we tried . But we did make some nice bait around the rig, so we head south to spot two high speed trolling along the way which paid off with a nice wahoo for Jamie who had never caught one before . 

We continue on arriving at our destination and see nothing happing , but we try fishing and come up beat , so we head on south looking for fish and better conditions , which never materialized till later that day when we found a huge push with green water pushing Blue with nice we patches . We trolled it first and had no bites so we stopped and jigged and the Dolphin showed up in force no monsters but some nice super chickens . After boating 15 we trolled on toward a drill ship and then Nakika with nothing to show except a few skip jack and blackfin but no yellowfin , so we slow cruise north to the next rig where I caught one big blackfin on a popper and I scored our first yellowfin bump trolling a hardtail . 

We fished pretty late but it just wasn't happening so we moved north again to a few rigs ( I was sleeping finally ) a few different rigs with not much to show . At some point I am totally sleeping when Reggie wakes me up and says the fish are biting . It's now 6:30 am or 7 and big yellowfin are popping around . We set of a chunk line and land 3 big fat yellowfin before it died off . 

We then headed in toward orange beach and stopped at the 250 rigs and landed 3 monster size jacks before we headed on home making the pass at 2:30 or so : fueled up : cleaned fish and the boat and drive back to Atlanta : 

Great time :thumbsup:


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Sounds like an awesome trip. Great job.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man when I grow up, I want to be like you guys, nice catch!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice catch Mike!


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome Trip and Pic!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Thx guys


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like you are enjoying the new ride!

Looking forward to seeing you this Friday.

Robert


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Great pics! Looks like you are enjoying the new ride!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you this Friday.
> 
> Robert


 
HI Robert 

I see your boat every trip down just sitting there dying to go fishing : You must be super busy buddy 


Looking forward to seeing you as well ; its gonna be a blast .

Just been shaking off the dust the last few trip figuring out how to run our boat and land fish in it. 

Feel pretty dialed in :thumbsup:


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

PELAGIC PIRATE said:


> Feel pretty dialed in :thumbsup:


I'd say!!!! :yes:


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

mike great trip...is that sasquatch with a big tuna in the second picture or just Cass with a schoolie?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Xiphius said:


> mike great trip...is that sasquatch with a big tuna in the second picture or just Cass with a schoolie?


 
Its the shortest memeber of ZZ top dude :thumbup:


Cass is such a great Guy to fish with and a hell of a boat salesman:

Id be fishing my single diesel if it wasnt for Ole Cass :thumbsup:


----------



## reel trouble (Jan 19, 2010)

We had a tough trip for yft as well. Hit nakika and drill ship to east and ended with 1 yellow and a ton of blacks. Lost 2 yellows on poppers at nakika but not much action. We saw you at the aj rig. We were in the blue- green nor tech 390. Those ajs were giving those spinning rods all they wanted. Tough fishing for the tuna this weekend. Good to see ya


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

reel trouble said:


> We had a tough trip for yft as well. Hit nakika and drill ship to east and ended with 1 yellow and a ton of blacks. Lost 2 yellows on poppers at nakika but not much action. We saw you at the aj rig. We were in the blue- green nor tech 390. Those ajs were giving those spinning rods all they wanted. Tough fishing for the tuna this weekend. Good to see ya



Hi : yea saw you jigging and catching too


You have a pretty boat , I love those Nortech


See you out the:thumbsup:


----------

